# Despite rapidly rising gas prices, Uber Eats and Doordash cut driver pay yet again



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

We can't expect a little thing like rapidly rising gas prices to get in the way of Uber and Doordash's desire to cut driver pay rates yet again.

The thing that makes the use of black box pay systems so unethical is that it allows the companies to cut driver pay without most drivers being aware of it. The drivers become poorer without immediately realizing it. They start noticing that they're weekly income is less than they expected it to be and probably chock it up to business being slower.

The only time the pay cuts become easier to detect is when the minimum payout is cut, which is what Doordash did on Thursday when they matched Uber's $2.00 minimum by cutting theirs from $2.25 to $2.00.

Less than three months ago DD cut the minimum from $3.00 to $2.25.

But that's not all folks...

I've noticed a pay cut on longer trips as well for BOTH companies.

On Thursday Doordash sent me an absolutely atrocious offer of a $3.50 payout for a 7.2 mile delivery. Without a doubt that's the lowest payout offer I've ever seen for a trip that long from Doordash. The same day I made a 9.7 mile delivery (business was slow) for $20 that included a pathetic $4.25 payout from Doordash.

Uber's also cut driver pay this week. For the first time I've seen rock bottom $2.00 payout offers for trips going more than 4 miles.

If you remember, when DD cut the minimum payout from $3.00 to $2.25 less than three months ago, they told the drivers that payouts for longer trips would go UP. That was lie, and the $3.50 offer is proof of that.

The disgusting greed of these companies will be their downfall.

The govt must step in and regulate these gig companies. It's the drivers' only chance to get a fair shake.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Well.. I ain’t surprised.

in a race to the bottom we always lose.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

why do they do it? beacuase they can....


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> The govt must step in and regulate these gig companies. It's the drivers' only chance to get a fair shake.


You think “the govt” is competent enough to get you a fair shake??? Thanks to rising fuel cost & raging inflation, that $2 you’re being offered is worth a nickel!
Less govt, not more.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> You think “the govt” is competent enough to get you a fair shake??? Thanks to rising fuel cost & raging inflation, that $2 you’re being offered is worth a nickel!
> Less govt, not more.


Uhh..

I think government regulated min wage would be a VAST improvement over orlando rates. The only difference between Orlando and anywhere else is how many and how big the rate cuts were, ya'll are only a few more rate cuts away from it not being worth it anymore. The question is how many rate cuts is it going to take for you to hit that point,


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Well do what my sister and i do . Turn on the tv. Let the door dash app run. Turn down 30 offers before accepting one .


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

BestInDaWest said:


> why do they do it? beacuase they can....


New ants be dumb.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I only do DoorDash for fun at this point. There is no money in it.

I was out for 2 hours and did 4 deliveries on my motorcycle the other day. I made $17 total, including a $3.25 payout from doordash for not meeting their minimum earnings guarantee.

One was a 10 mile delivery from a pizza place that paid $4.50 including tip. One was a McDonalds delivery for less than $3.

At least DoorDash allows using a motorcycle so I don't end up spending more money to deliver the food than the delivery fee.

UberEats won't let me use my motorcycle without giving up my uberX account, so they can't get away with paying so low as DoorDash.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

kingcorey321 said:


> Well do what my sister and i do . Turn on the tv. Let the door dash app run. Turn down 30 offers before accepting one .


Unfortunately DoorDash won't let me turn my app on from my house. I have to travel like 10 miles from my house to get into a DoorDash Zone to go online, even though I deliver door dash to my neighbors.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

ANT 7 said:


> New ants be dumb.


they will figure it out . we all had to deal with their bs. hopefully they will learn.


----------



## DonnieBrasco (Oct 4, 2021)

*UBEREATS ATLEAST IS SHOWING THE FULL TIP UPTO $8 which makes it easier to cherry-pick orders…*


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> UberEats won't let me use my motorcycle without giving up my uberX account, so they can't get away with paying so low as DoorDash.


UberEats pay rates are just as low as Doordash.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I think government regulated min wage would be a VAST improvement over orlando rates.


Guaranteed hourly minimums is the way it's being done in NYC and it's a bad idea.

Instead, the government should mandate that drivers be paid at least 75% of the taxi rates in the location where the trip originates. In addition, Uber's cut should be capped at 25% of EVERY CENT the pax is charged, including booking and any other fees.

Doing this will ensure that all trips are profitable while at the same time allowing any driver who wants to go online to do so. By contrast NYC caps the number of drivers who are allowed to go online at any given time, which is bad policy.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I thought Uber Eats was bad a couple of years ago. $2? What's is this a clearance sale for delivery driver pay?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

June132017 said:


> I thought Uber Eats was bad a couple of years ago. $2? What's is this a clearance sale for delivery driver pay?



LOL I though you guys abolished slavey in 1865, but here we are 156years later and delivery drivers embrace it willingly.

How far we’ve fallen…


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

They are banking that drivers can't do math.


----------



## CowboyNation214 (Aug 31, 2021)

Doing these rides where uber makes double what I do is what pisses me off.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

You tell your financial advisor that you lose money doing this. The advisor says stop doing it.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> The question is how many rate cuts is it going to take for you to hit that point,


You should direct that question to the OP @Nats121, who for 4+ years has whined and moaned the most about pay cuts, real or perceived, posting in between deliveries because despite it all, he is still a driving partner with these "unethical" "greedy" companies.

And...he demands government intervention and when they do, like in NYC, he of course, whines and moans about NYC government regulations too. He's happiest when he's miserable.

I doubt "that point" of enough is enough, will ever be reached, for the OP.


----------



## CowboyNation214 (Aug 31, 2021)

bsliv said:


> You tell your financial advisor that you lose money doing this. The advisor says stop doing it.


🤣 I def will.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> And...he demands government intervention and when they do, like in NYC, he of course, whines and moans about NYC government regulations too. He's happiest when he's miserable.


Yet another one of your typically disingenuous BS troll/shill posts...

In a previous post I produced a list of proposed govt regulations that would be vastly better than the way it's being done in NYC. Either you were too lazy to read it, were too dumb to comprehend it, or are simply lying about my position.



Taxi2Uber said:


> You should direct that question to the OP @Nats121, who for 4+ years has whined and moaned the most about pay cuts, real or perceived, posting in between deliveries because despite it all, he is still a driving partner with these "unethical" "greedy" companies.


I've already quit rideshare more than a year and a half ago.

Unfortunately for the delivery drivers, the pay cuts aren't perceived, they're very real.

Why should you let ignorance of how the gig delivery business works prevent you from making clueless, stupid comments?

Thanks to the massive pay cuts and over-hiring by these gig companies, a delivery driver has no chance to earn even halfway tolerable money unless he/she is good at this and the customers come thru with generous tips.

Although my earnings have dropped sharply since last year I'm still able to hang in there due to the fact I'm good at it and enough of the customers have stepped up and tip generously. Without both of those I would have quit by now.



Taxi2Uber said:


> despite it all, he is still a driving partner with these "unethical" "greedy" companies.


Just like the vast majority of drivers, job and family obligations make flexible hours a requirement for me. Unfortunately, these gig companies are pretty much the only game in town right now for people who need flexibility. But that'll probably change.

Meanwhile, I've got a couple of possible business ventures in the pipeline, and if either or both work out I'll make a beeline out of this business.



Taxi2Uber said:


> I doubt "that point" of enough is enough, will ever be reached, for the OP.


It's getting close. I'm hanging in there but if my earnings get much lower I'll have to get out.

With every paycut these companies are dumping more and more of the cost of paying the drivers onto the tipping customers, but I don't believe this can continue indefinitely. Eventually the customers will revolt.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> Yet another one of your typically disingenuous BS troll/shill posts...


You don't like being called out. I get it.



Nats121 said:


> In a previous post I produced a list of proposed govt regulations that would be vastly better than the way it's being done in NYC.


Who being disingenuous now?
You demand government intervention and regulation but only on YOUR terms.
It doesn't work that way.



Nats121 said:


> In a previous post I produced a list of proposed govt regulations that would be vastly better than the way it's being done in NYC. Either you were too lazy to read it, were too dumb to comprehend it, or are simply lying about my position.


In your paranoia, you think I follow you around, but I only read and comment on posts I stumble upon. And I don't have to read your proposal because it's always the same from you. Drivers should get everything and the greedy unethical companies should get nothing, and if that doesn't happen, the govt should intervene to make that happen and take care of and control our lives. 
(is rising gas prices the gov't or Uber's fault? <rhetorical>)



Nats121 said:


> I've already quit rideshare more than a year and a half ago.


Another disingenuous comment to mislead the fact that you are still an active and current delivery partner despite all the so-called pay cuts from these evil greedy companies that you're still making a living from without the pitfalls of a J.O.B.



Nats121 said:


> Although my earnings have dropped sharply since last year I'm still able to hang in there due to the fact I'm good at it and enough of the customers have stepped up and tip generously. Without both of those I would have quit by now.


LOL. Again disingenuous.
You sound like those smokers that say "I'll quit smoking when a pack of cigarettes is $2. OK, $3 and I'll quit. Definitely at $4. Ok, I'm serious this time, $5 and I'm done." LOL


Nats121 said:


> job and family obligations make flexible hours a requirement for me.


So without Uber, where would you be?
Instead of your constant whining, wouldn't "Thank God for Uber" posts be more appropriate from you?
Ingrate.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

Inflation is a beach, ain't it? Fluctuating gas prices have no bearing whatsoever on fare adjustments from the rideshare platforms. And now that they are racing each other towards a profit, they're not going to be looking out for you any time soon.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Unfortunately DoorDash won't let me turn my app on from my house. I have to travel like 10 miles from my house to get into a DoorDash Zone to go online, even though I deliver door dash to my neighbors.


Is that a DD policy or just a really stupid algorithm??!!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

goneubering said:


> Is that a DD policy or just a really stupid algorithm??!!


Stupid algorithm.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> Eventually the customers will revolt.


I get your frustration but as long as some will Deliver That McMuffin™ the customers won't care.


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

New2This said:


> I get your frustration but as long as some will Deliver That McMuffin™ the customers won't care.


Shit , even I did 136 eats delivery ( no more ) , but I do have to admit the ones I love the most were the ones that ended up in my belly! And I do mean to tell you that I had some very good steak shrimp subs and of course I do like Chick-fil-A every once in a while as well as they are my favorite LMAO


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Fromstartofinish said:


> Shit , even I did 136 eats delivery ( no more ) , but I do have to admit the ones I love the most were the ones that ended up in my belly! And I do mean to tell you that I had some very good steak shrimp subs and of course I do like Chick-fil-A every once in a while as well as they are my favorite LMAO


I've never done an UberEats delivery but I'm tempted to try Shuffling P.F. Chang's.


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

New2This said:


> I've never done an UberEats delivery but I'm tempted to try Shuffling P.F. Chang's.


You will not be disappointed , however P.F. Chang’s is a unicorn , but I did have the pleasure of that one as well , and damn good it was


----------



## CowboyNation214 (Aug 31, 2021)

Fromstartofinish said:


> Shit , even I did 136 eats delivery ( no more ) , but I do have to admit the ones I love the most were the ones that ended up in my belly! And I do mean to tell you that I had some very good steak shrimp subs and of course I do like Chick-fil-A every once in a while as well as they are my favorite LMAO


🤣 would you pick the food up then cancel or what?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

CowboyNation214 said:


> 🤣 would you pick the food up then cancel or what?


If it was Ginger Chicken and Broccoli with brown rice yep.

"Wrong address" works right?


----------



## CowboyNation214 (Aug 31, 2021)

Damn I should have done that with the pizzas I was supposed to pick up I just left them at the restaurant


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> chock it up


*Chalk it up


----------



## VanKalDriver (Sep 13, 2021)

Pretty simple for me - I auto-decline anything less than $5.00. Lately I've been getting decent money offers, and though the base pay has been low for many, the tips have come through for me to make enough.

Still, "includes expected tip" is a way to mask the low base pay. I find out only after I make the delivery how much of it is banking on the tip. If it showed me how much of it was tip, I could theoretically decline a low-base, high-tip offer to show Uber the base is too low, but I don't want to do that to a good tipper. Such a tipper deserves hot food ASAP.

Though in some areas customers stiff drivers on the tips even when they're perfectly satisfied. Thankfully, not where I do them.

I've also gotten less keen on doubles because that negatively affects food temperatures, and cold food can be blamed on the driver when it's the fault of the restaurant or the Uber algorithm. It's less stressful to only do one at a time, and the orders won't get mixed up either.


----------



## CowboyNation214 (Aug 31, 2021)

VanKalDriver said:


> Pretty simple for me - I auto-decline anything less than $5.00. Lately I've been getting decent money offers, and though the base pay has been low for many, the tips have come through for me to make enough.
> 
> Still, "includes expected tip" is a way to mask the low base pay. I find out only after I make the delivery how much of it is banking on the tip. If it showed me how much of it was tip, I could theoretically decline a low-base, high-tip offer to show Uber the base is too low, but I don't want to do that to a good tipper. Such a tipper deserves hot food ASAP.
> 
> ...


Yea I had one earlier for $12 for 2 orders total and over 1 hour to fully deliver those so I said no. I agree they lowball on what uber pays that is what they put includes expected tip because if it just said $2.72 base pay nobody would accept it.


----------



## KOScMOS (Jun 24, 2021)

BestInDaWest said:


> why do they do it? beacuase they can....


and why do we decline these? because we can too. They have to run a business to get orders, but if no one takes them, then they are paying for a service which doesn't function. And in the end, Uber will fail... like expected.


----------



## d'Uber (Apr 7, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> You think “the govt” is competent enough to get you a fair shake??? Thanks to rising fuel cost & raging inflation, that $2 you’re being offered is worth a nickel!
> Less govt, not more.


Politicians and other corrupt government officials invest individually and as part of groups in these app-based companies. Our loss may be their gain, so there's no incentive for them to help.


----------



## d'Uber (Apr 7, 2015)

kingcorey321 said:


> Well do what my sister and i do . Turn on the tv. Let the door dash app run. Turn down 30 offers before accepting one .


Hopefully, you're in California. Makes even more sense if you can do it here.


----------

